# 1st Generation Jennings Compound??



## 4rugrat (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. I need some help. Due to a death in the family I have come into possession of an older Jennings Compound bow. This bow doesn’t have any model name or numbers on it at all. From my research I think I have figured out that it is an original first generation Arrowstar. Here is a link to a website that shows Tom Jennings holding the same type bow back in the early 70’s when he was first starting up his company. 
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...rviews_107/Straight_Talk_-_Tom_Jennings.shtml
Here are some links to photobucket.com that show pictures of our bow. Just click on the links or copy and paste them into your browser.
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_LeftSide.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_RightSide.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Wheels.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Label.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Adjustment.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Quiver.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Grip.jpg
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/4rugrat/Donna/Bow_Case.jpg
I have been asked to sell the bow because the widow cannot use it and really needs the money. My question is….does anyone have the slightest idea what this bow is worth? I was told it may be collectable. Is it a collectable? I know diddly about these things but want to get the best price for the widow. Can anyone help me? Give me any idea what to ask for it? Please help! Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*"S" Handle*

Look on your other thread for my comments.


----------



## ski-kat (Oct 26, 2005)

Yup. 
It's a Jennings "S" Handle.
Pretty good shooter in it's time.
But the grip is all metal and gets really cold during bow season here in the midwest.
I guess it would be worth collecting, but I doubt it would have much value.
The all wood handle Jennings preceding it would be more collectible IMHO.
A proud customer of mine showed his wood handled Jennings to Tom who was at a bow shoot in Cedar Rapids, Iowa years ago.
Tom said, "Man, you got a real 'wall hanger' there!"
Tom made good bows, but he sure as hell was no salesman.
I was an Allen and Jennings dealer back in the early compound days.
Wish I had kept the 1st Jennings bow.
I still have the 1st Allen I purchased.


----------



## FreeCelt (Apr 14, 2011)

The first bow I bought was one of these, in 1982 - 2nd hand, only $ 40 in the classifieds. I learned to shoot on it and still have it.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

*1975 "S" handle Jennings*

Here is an ad from Archery World November 1975. The bow you have is in the middle pic however you have the "hunting" version of this target bow. That is the difference in the side plates and the color. Your bow has the plates that are picured on the first "hunting" bow. Your model was Jennings more affordable hunting bow at the time. It would probably bring less than $75.00 on ebay and watch out for shipping fees. This bow usually costs around 25.00-30.00 to ship. God Bless you and yours. Dan


----------

